# Uber Launches Car Leasing Subsidiary: Xchange Leasing



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Tests a New Car Leasing Program to Appeal to Short Term Drivers*
http://recode.net/2015/07/29/uber-o...ram-that-could-be-more-appealing-for-drivers/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Two uberpeople.net threads are linked in the article. elelegido is linked here:
_On one driver forum site, a *commenter said* a local Uber employee told him Santander raised many drivers' interest rates on their leases after they were signed._

ElectroFuzz is linked here:
_With the old leasing agreement, drivers faced tight constraints on the number of miles they drove and suffered fines for exceeding them. On the driver forum UberPeople, one person *pointed out* that the lease they saw capped miles at 37,500 miles per year, but anyone driving regularly would likely hit 60,000 to 100,000 miles per year._


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber launches car leasing unit, makes entry into financial services*
*By Dan Levine*
*http://mobile.reuters.com/article/iduskcn0q408520150730?irpc=932*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*NEW! Lease program with $250 deposit, unlimited mileage, and more*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber now offers its own car leases to UberX drivers*
*http://fortune.com/2015/07/29/uber-car-leases/*

_The idea behind the initial leasing program was that Uber had data on the cash flow from drivers, which could in turn lower their risk to lenders. Under the program, drivers could borrow at better interest rates than they might find through traditional leasing programs, and be able to get on the road faster.

Uber says that nearly 20,000 drivers participated in the U.S. program and have collectively taken home over $200 million dollars driving with Uber. For background, Uber has around 160,000 UberX drivers in the U.S.

_


----------



## RideShare Raquel (Jul 9, 2015)

As with anything, beware the fine print.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

So Uber has now officially become a cab company?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

About 45 minutes ago it is now available in Seattle. Got my email and applied. Cheaper than Breeze.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> About 45 minutes ago it is now available in Seattle. Got my email and applied. Cheaper than Breeze.


Breeze is going to get "blown away"! I like it when exploitative companies go under. Hope it happens to them.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

I couldn't agree more. What takes the cake is their mileage charge. With close to $200.00 a week when you're renting the car essentially- it's BS to charge for mileage and make you pay for maintenance. Very greedy.


----------



## CtChi (Aug 31, 2015)

Any idea when/if this will be available in Chicago?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Uber is moving into a business they are very well suited for- Loan sharks.
They are less than honest or outright deceitful most of the time. Perfect corporate personality for loan shark/day lending.
Once you sign the agreement you no option than to drive ever more and more hours for Uber as they cut rates and frustrate other drivers.
What a cheap way to massively recruit slaves and keep them in perpetual bondage.

Forgive my negativity, but the only thing worse than being an uberX driver is a full time X driver leasing a car from Uber. It is way better to buy a 3500$ beater from a buy here pay here no credit lender. Or even better be a greeter at Walmart


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Luberon said:


> Uber is moving into a business they are very well suited for- Loan sharks.
> They are less than honest or outright deceitful most of the time. Perfect corporate personality for loan shark/day lending.
> Once you sign the agreement you no option than to drive ever more and more hours for Uber as they cut rates and frustrate other drivers.
> What a cheap way to massively recruit slaves and keep them in perpetual bondage.


I have already kissed the Uber lips - there is no way I am getting into bed with her.


----------



## UberUser001 (Sep 8, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I couldn't agree more. What takes the cake is their mileage charge. With close to $200.00 a week when you're renting the car essentially- it's BS to charge for mileage and make you pay for maintenance. Very greedy.


can you explain this? do both breeze and xchange charge for mileage or is one of these unlimited?

thanks


----------



## bigsneakertees (Nov 18, 2014)

CtChi said:


> Any idea when/if this will be available in Chicago?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

UberUser001 said:


> can you explain this? do both breeze and xchange charge for mileage or is one of these unlimited?
> 
> thanks


The uber exchange lease is unlimited miles, and includes oil changes every 5000 miles and tire rotations.
I have no idea how the other company works.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Unlimited oil change is $60 value per 5000mi.
That is about .012c per mile. 
On top of a good deal, that is not bad. But by itself cannot make a bad deal turn good.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber's contention that it is merely a "Technology Company" & should not be subject to regulations as a Transportation company are can no longer pass the smell test since Uber XChange is owned & operated by Uber and is in the business of leasing cars to Drivers just like a taxicab or a limo company.
*
https://get.uber.com/cl/xchange/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

_PERMIT No TCP0032512 - P
(9) This Permit DOES NOT authorize the use of vehicles other than those privately owned by the driver._

That kinda puts Uber's XChange Leasing in jeopardy. This is clearly spelled out in the CPUC Permit, yet Uber launched it's own car Leasing subsidiary *XCHANGE.

California Public Utilities Commission probes Uber's car-leasing program
http://www.dailynews.com/business/2...s-commission-probes-ubers-car-leasing-program*


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

What is it going to take for people to STOP letting Uber sucker them into every money-losing scheme they come up with??

My God, if any of you people fall for this, you deserve exactly what you get. Uber is LOWERING RATES, NOT INCREASING THEM!!!!!


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> What is it going to take for people to STOP letting Uber sucker them into every money-losing scheme they come up with??
> 
> My God, if any of you people fall for this, you deserve exactly what you get. Uber is LOWERING RATES, NOT INCREASING THEM!!!!!


I haven't had any issues with my lease matter of fact the gaurantee actually makes it pretty easy to make the payment. lol


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I haven't had any issues with my lease matter of fact the gaurantee actually makes it pretty easy to make the payment. lol


LOL....just wait for the day when you don't get paid for those guarantees or they are no longer valid. There is more than one horror story on these forums about that...


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> LOL....just wait for the day when you don't get paid for those guarantees or they are no longer valid. There is more than one horror story on these forums about that...


Lol, the issues I've seen are mostly on the fault of the driver not tracking proper. I've had my lease since this program was 1 week old. never any issues and I drive the wheels off this thing. probably going to return it soon as next week as I'm expecting a offer letter by mid week next week.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> I haven't had any issues with my lease matter of fact the gaurantee actually makes it pretty easy to make the payment. lol


F uber's guarantee, one cancel or software error too many and you can kiss that guarantee good by..

If you need to cancel one A-hole customer than you are done..


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> F uber's guarantee, one cancel or software error too many and you can kiss that guarantee good by..
> 
> If you need to cancel one A-hole customer than you are done..


you do realize when you accept and then cancel a trip it doesn't effect your acceptance rating right??? Anyways you guys are clearly bitter while I happen to be doing just fine.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> you do realize when you accept and then cancel a trip it doesn't effect your acceptance rating right??? Anyways you guys are clearly bitter while I happen to be doing just fine.


I do very well also, I do the Lyft 50 hour program,

that chip on your shoulder may be a little heavy, its full of nuts..


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I do very well also, I do the Lyft 50 hour program,
> 
> that chip on your shoulder may be a little heavy, its full of nuts..


You're reading comprehension is way too far off to be referancing the chip on a shoulder deal. you should go back and reread... to see who has the chip on the shoulder.


----------

